# أسنان صناعية بواسطة الكمبيوتر خلال ربع ساعة ؟



## ابو ايه (31 مايو 2007)

ظهر في الآونة الأخيرة نظام تكنولوجي جديدة في علوم طب الأسنان يدعى نظام صناعة الجسور والتيجان عن طريق الكمبيوتر ... هذا النظام المدهش والذكي يتيح للدكتور إذا كان موجود في عيادته أو مختبر صناعة التلبيس أو التيجان والجسور بربع ساعة فقط بدلاً من الانتظار لمدة أسبوع في الطرق التقليدية وتتم الصناعة عن طريق جهاز حفر وتشكيل موصول بالكمبيوتر .

أن هذه التقنية الحديثة تعتمد على قياس ثلاثي الأبعاد بأشعة الليزر لصورة السن أو الضرس المحضر وتنقلها إلى ذاكرة الكمبيوتر، ومنها تظهر على الشاشة، ومن ثم يقوم الطبيب بواسطة برنامج كمبيوتر ذكي بإضافة بعض التفاصيل إلى شكل التلبيس أو التاج المطلوب، ثم يوضح الكمبيوتر شكل التلبيس أو التاج النهائي، ومن الممكن للطبيب إجراء أي تعديل في هذه المرحلة، ويختار بعدها من مادة السيراميك قطعه توضع داخل الجهاز تتناسب مع حجم التاج أو التلبيس أو الجسر الطبيعي، وكذلك يختار اللون المناسب الذي يتطابق مع لون الأسنان الطبيعي للمريض ، ومن ثم تعطى الأوامر من برنامج الكمبيوتر لجهاز حفر دقيق خاص بجانب الكمبيوتر ليحفر ويصقل الشكل الذي تم اختياره في الكمبيوتر ونحصل في النهاية على تاج أو تلبيسه أو جسر يتناسب مع الأبعاد ألدقيقه التي تم تصويرها في الفم . 

http://www.cereconline.com/ecomaXL/g...ame=pi_01b.jpg


طريقة صناعة التلبيس أو التيجان عن طريق الكمبيوتر من الألف إلى الياء :

الخطوة الأولى :
http://www.sirona.com/ecomaXL/get_bl...full.jpg&w=110

يتم تصوير الضرس المراد عمل تاج له داخل الفم أو خارجه بواسطة كمرة ليزرية خاصة ثلاثية الأبعاد 



الأطباق الكمبيوتري للأسنان :
http://www.sirona.com/ecomaXL/get_bl...full.jpg&w=110

النظام الكمبيوتري الذكي يقوم ببناء السن بشكل افتراضي ثلاثي أبعاد ، وهناك خيارات كثيرة داخل برنامج الكمبيوتر للأشكال بحيث ينتقي الدكتور شكل السن أو الضرس المناسب ، ويخبرك الكمبيوتر بألوان خاصة أزرق مثلاً كما هو في الصورة بالمناطق ألمرتفعه أو الغير ملائمة مع سطوح الأسنان ألمقابله للسن أو الضرس المراد عمل تاج له ويقوم الدكتور بتغيير هذه الأبعاد بحيث تتلاءم بشكل جيد


إعطاء الأوامر لآلة الحفر لتشكيل التاج أو التلبيس أو الجسر : 

http://www.sirona.com/ecomaXL/get_bl...e=pi_01_04.jpg

وهنا يوجد جهاز خاص بتنفيذ الأوامر بحفر قطعة الخزف التي تكون على شكل مكعب .



وفي الختام بإمكانكم إذا أحببتم الاطلاع على هذا الفيلم التوضيحي من الشركة المصنعة لهذا الجهاز بالضغط على الربط التالي :


http://www.cereconline.com/ecomaXL/i...for_denti sts


إما إذا رغبت باقتناء هذا الجهاز فهو ليس برخيص وثمنه حوالي 100 ألف دولار أمريكي

ابو ايه الهيتي ----------


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (31 مايو 2007)

موضوع جديد جدا
بارك الله لك
لكن رابط الصور لا يعمل


----------



## aissa1 (7 يونيو 2007)

merci habibiiiiii


----------



## مهندس احمد مدحت (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الروابط كلها لا تعمل


----------



## mtc.eng (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل 
الروابط غير شغالة


----------



## hmhegypt86 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

للاسف الروابط لاتعمل

Page not found 







The page you are trying to access does not exist or has been removed from the database. 

Click here to go to the start page.
ولكن شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Dr.Prince (27 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع نوعا ما جديد...
الروابط لا تعمل....لكن شكرا على المجهود...


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (1 مارس 2009)

thank s alot
i hope for u good future


----------



## الالكتروني (1 مارس 2009)

هذه تقنيه البناء الطبقي وتستخدم في تصنيع الاشكال المعقده كاللتي في الاقمار الصناعيه غيرها


شكراا علي المعلومات


----------



## mam2022 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .......... الله معك اخى الكريم


----------

